# Migtrate to Canada From Pune -India



## Paragking (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi,
My name is Parag ( Age31 yrs). I’m Software engg in MNC company at Pune, India. I have 6.2 yrs experience 
in IT & looking forward to migrate to Canada. My first query is can I try 
all migration process myself or I have to hire any agent for the same ?
If its easy to process personally, then I would like to go for it... than to 
waste 1.5 lakh on Agent in India.
=========
Other Side I'm also thinking for Australia as option, But can't decide 
exactly.
What are chances of IT jobs(c#.net developing, SQL server & testing ), 
living standard, salary and other thing in Canada than compare to Australia 
?
Your suggestion are really welcome for me !!!
Parag s.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Paragking (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello friends I need your suggestions. Please resolved me on my queries ..

Is Australia is better for IT jobs than Canada ?


----------



## Paragking (Mar 18, 2012)

No replies...... It it mean people are not co-friendly here ?


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Paragking said:


> No replies...... It it mean people are not co-friendly here ?


you can always have a web search for jobs yourself, and compare the countries. Or maybe look through the 100's of threads on this forum where people talk about it. 

you can do all the immigration yourself, there is no need for a immigration lawyer.


----------

